# Sunday Silly



## Lant-ern (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2022)

Good ones lol!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2022)

I got the same result on the bus when i put on my jock itch cream.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 9, 2022)

Good ones Lant-ern.  On the bus!!
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)




----------

